# WTB 1986 Roadmaster Masters of the Universe Tricycle



## D16ej1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Looking to purchase 1986 Roadmaster Masters of the Universe Tricycle as a whole or parts. Also interest in any catalog or brochure with this tricycle in it.


----------



## D16ej1 (Nov 3, 2017)

If anyone could point me in the right direction on anything on this trike I’d appreciate it


----------



## D16ej1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Has anyone ever seen one? We’re they even really produced or just a catalog piece?


----------



## partsguy (Nov 22, 2017)

D16ej1 said:


> Has anyone ever seen one? We’re they even really produced or just a catalog piece?




I might have an ad for it in a catalog somewhere. Remember, this was a toddler's toy that was cheap and mass produced, likely for a short period of time. It will be difficult to find, and I imagine the fender and shield will be really tough to find if they are missing. I was a toy collector _*before *_I was a cyclist or bicycle collector. So, here is my advise.

Go to Comic-Cons, toy shows, bicycle and motorcycle shows. Join various pedal car, comic book, and bicycle websites. This is an item that is probably very rare and highly collectible, because the 1980s toys have caught on fire the last few years. He-Man, Star Trek Movies (the originals), Star Trek: The Next Generation, Star Wars, Transformers, Thundercats, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, and the like are all hot right now. So, you need to follow the collectors of those sorts of things.

The only problem is, starships, action figures, toy robots, and such were often packed away in closets, attics, basements, and sometimes passed down to the owner's kids. Tricycles live a hard life and are often just thrown out. You will need to keep digging, and not give up.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 22, 2017)

This is the only picture I found of one. It was sold on eBay a long time ago. Only the photo exists, the listing is long gone.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 22, 2017)

D16ej1 said:


> View attachment 698700 Looking to purchase 1986 Roadmaster Masters of the Universe Tricycle as a whole or parts. Also interest in any catalog or brochure with this tricycle in it.




Try this site!!

http://www.he-man.org/


----------



## Pray4jericho (Aug 21, 2018)

We have a 1984 roadmaster masters of the universe tricycle
It might be the 1986 one your looking for. But with this front put on.


----------



## D16ej1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Pray4jericho said:


> We have a 1984 roadmaster masters of the universe tricycle
> It might be the 1986 one your looking for. But with this front put on.
> 
> View attachment 856029
> ...



Is it for sale?


----------



## Mswans (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi. I know this post is old but its the only one I've found online. I found these two bikes while cleaning out a shed and was contemplating putting them out for waste removal but something is telling me not to.  One is the 1984 model above. It's only missing that front decal and has some rust on a handle bar.  The other is a tonic big wheel.  Does anyone know what the value of these are?


----------



## Audiobiggen (Sep 24, 2020)

Mswans said:


> Hi. I know this post is old but its the only one I've found online. I found these two bikes while cleaning out a shed and was contemplating putting them out for waste removal but something is telling me not to.  One is the 1984 model above. It's only missing that front decal and has some rust on a handle bar.  The other is a tonic big wheel.  Does anyone know what the value of these are?
> View attachment 1078278


----------



## Audiobiggen (Sep 24, 2020)

Is this for sale or still avaliable. I currently own one i paid $125.00 shipped for mine


----------

